# Joint injections by primary care



## srziegler (Dec 13, 2007)

One of my doctors does joint injections of the large joints (20610). He administers J3301, J2001, J0670 (kenallogg, marcaine, and lidocaine) in a premixed solution. The Medicare appeals line told our office that we should be adding a 59 modifier to the J2001 (lidocaine) for it to be paid. However it is all part of the same injection. Does anyone know how this can be correct?

Thank you


----------



## pachurch (Dec 19, 2007)

It is my understanding that you can not bill for the Lidocaine or Marcaine when using code 20610 as those are included in the procedure, however, you can bill for the medication used in this case the "Kenallogg"


----------

